# [solved]cant get network up after new install

## tomm7

i cant get the network working i installed using the install guide and evrything but a few minor things seem fine the connection worked with the the install cd but not when i rebooted i can ping local but not the router i've tried a static ip and dhcp the module forcedeth seems to load fine but if i remove and reload seem to load ok but has eth0: no link during initialization the cable is fine and the other on board ethernet is diabled in the bios and the is no other ethernet adaptors on the system the sound card however has a firewire port so maybe its setting that as eth0? i've worked at this for a number of hours now and i'm out of ideasLast edited by tomm7 on Wed Sep 12, 2007 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomm7,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Try the process described here

----------

## tomm7

thanks for the fast reply had tried most of what the post suggested but i went through it again nyway module seems to be loaded fine eth0 is set to the right card but i still cant connect to the network with either with dhcp or static? only difference i can see is the forcedeth on cd is 0.57 and 0.60 on my install

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomm7,

What does

```
ifconfig -a
```

 show ?

What is the HWAddr on eth0 ?

Its possible that ethernet over firewire is eth0 and your real ethernet is eth1

----------

## tomm7

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tomm7,
> 
> What does
> 
> ```
> ...

 

HWaddr is the ethernet mac address so less i've missed something eth0 is set correctly

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomm7,

What does

```
 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 produce ?

a) on the screen

b) at the end of dmesg

----------

## tomm7

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tomm7,
> 
> What does
> 
> ```
> ...

 

*Stopping eth0

*Bringing down eth0

*shutting down eth0 ...                   [ok]

*Starting eth0

*Bringing up eth0

*  192.168.10.2                             [ok]

* Adding routes

* default via 192.168.10.1              [ok]

nothing at the end of dmesg changes, also just noted if i bring it up it kills all other connections on the network??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomm7,

Thats what its supposed to show when it works.

DHCP wasn't mentioned, so I assume that 192.168.10.2 is a statically asigned IP address?

Since it kills other things, I guess you have an IP clash on your network. Every device must have its own unique IP.

You should not allocate static IPs within your DHCP server range - thats creating a problem for later.

----------

## tomm7

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> tomm7,
> 
> Thats what its supposed to show when it works.
> 
> DHCP wasn't mentioned, so I assume that 192.168.10.2 is a statically asigned IP address?
> ...

 

its static yes, dhcp comes up with an error on startup or  times out if i run dhcpcd eth0.

there is no ip conflict and all devices have different  static ip but i have changed the ip as per ur advice

----------

## tomm7

still getting nowhere, any ideas?

could i have missed something in the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tomm7,

From what you have posted, it should all work - boot your install and post the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

You can save it it to a file with 

```
ifconfig -a > network.txt 
```

so you can post it from the liveCD or move it to another OS for posting.

While you are posting files, post the content of /etc/conf.d/net too please

----------

## tomm7

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:FC:59:DF:DD  

          inet addr:192.168.10.2  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2756 (2.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xa000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

config_eth0=( "192.168.10.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.10.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.10.1" )

----------

## tomm7

fixed it added forcedeth msi=0 msix=0 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and all now works perfectly  :Very Happy: 

----------

